# Huge Yellowfin-Tuna auf Kunstköder (Kühe angeln)



## zandermouse (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo Big Gamer,

Mich würde mal interessieren, wer von Euch schon große
Gelbflossentune mit Kunstködern gefangen hat. Wie das mit
life und deadbait funktioniert, kann ich mir vorstellen.
Aufgrund der zum Einsatz kommenden Tuna-Sticks mit Rutenrollern
statt Ringen und 50-er Multirollen, denke ich in erster Line
an Trolling. Beim Jiggen dürfte es sich meist um Zufallsfänge handeln.
Es gibt zwar einen Brasiljaner der einen Yellowfin der 300 ibs-Klasse mit
klassischer Stella-Spinnausrüstung gefangen haben will, aber das kann ich
nicht glauben. Mir geht es in erster Line darum, ob man solche "Kühe" gezielt
mit Kunstködern beangeln kann. Wenn ja, würde ich gerne, mit Eurer Hilfe
eine kleine Statistik darüber erstellen, welche Kunstköder auf Tune der 100 ibs- Klasse
aufwärts fängig waren.
Pazifische Tune dürften sich vorwiegend von fliegenden Fischen und Tintenfischen
ernähren. Darum würde ich Köder einsetzen wollen, die diese am besten imitieren können.
Was ich bis jetzt an Kunstködern habe, soll das hier verlinkte Bild veranschaulichen. http://www.statiknet.de/anglerboard/lures.JPG
Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja auch mal Eure fängigsten Köder ablichten und hier zur
Diskussion stellen. Mein Traum wäre mal ein Dreistundendrill mit so einem Monster am Standup-Gerät zu erleben.
Ich hoffe Ihr plaudert mal ein bischen aus dem Nähkästchen.|bigeyes

Mit besten Wünschen

Bigtunahoffer


----------



## serviola (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Huge Yellowfin-Tuna auf Kunstköder (Kühe angeln)*

Servus Bigtunahoffer,

ich kann dir da keine präzise Antwort geben, weil du nur nach YFT frägst. Bei BFT könnte ich was beisteuern.

Du hast da ein paar nette Sachen, die meisten sind aber mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht haltbar genug. Du wirst die Köder pimpen müssen.

Auch wirst du einen Popper nicht mit einer 50 lbs Stand Up Rute geworfen bekommen. Ich kenne eigentlich 4 Varianten, das wäre Spinfischen mit Kunstködern, klassisches Schleppfischen sowie das Fischen mit Livebait und Brumeofischen. Soviel vorweg, wenn es die Situation erlaubt und du nahe genug an die Schule rankommst, funktionieren die drei erstgenannten Methoden mehr oder weniger nach Laune der Fische vorzüglich.

LG
Serviola


----------



## rauber83 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Huge Yellowfin-Tuna auf Kunstköder (Kühe angeln)*

also auf den long range booten die von san diego oder la losfahren werden immer mal wieder yellowfins um die 200 lbs mit den yummie gummi fliegenden fischen und kite gefangen. ich hab einige knapp unter 100 lbs mit cedar plugs gefangen, kann mit also auch vorstellen groessere damit zu fangen. hab auch schon einen 120 pfuender gesehen der mit wiliamson jig und 40 tn gelandet wurde


----------



## zandermouse (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Huge Yellowfin-Tuna auf Kunstköder (Kühe angeln)*

Hallo Big Gamer,

die Yummie Flying Fische habe ich mir schon angesehen. Jedoch ist meines
Wissens nach Kite-fishing mehr was für Berufsfischer. Ich bin mehr selfmade-
recreational Angler, der ohne viel Gedöhns mit maximal 2 Ruten schleppen
kann, an Outtrigger und 5 Ruten ist bei den verfügbaren Booten nicht dran zu
denken. Die Yummie- Flying Fische kann man meines Erachtens nicht schleppen,
den sie hätten keinen natürlichen Lauf, außer man würde denen die Brustflossen
antackern. #6Ich würde gerne mal ausprobieren wollen, was so beißt, wenn man
eine Daisychain mit fliegenden Fischen bei etwa 7 Knoten schleppen würde.
Aber wie gesagt die Gummiköder mit den abstehenden Brüstflossen würden
beim Trolling rotieren, springen und sich am Ende verhäddern. #q
Die Cedar- Plugs sind wohl die ältesten Tunfischköder und dürften ebenfalls 
aus der Berufsfischerei adaptiert worden sein. Die würden eventuell in einem
größeren Spread zusammen mit anderen Ködern fünktionieren. Nur wie gesagt,
falls ich nur zwei Ruten damit bestücken würde, ist das nicht auffällig
genug, um große Tune anzulocken. Das macht für mich keinen Sinn.
Mit den vielfach eingesetzten Big Game Skirts der oberen Preisklasse habe
ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die sind total uneffektiv. #d
Meistens funktionieren Cedar- Plugs und Big Game Skirts, wenn die Tunas
in einer s.g. Feeding Frenzy sind und dann funktioniert so wieso fast alles.|supergri
Ich möchte trotzdem nicht in Abrede stellen, dass diese Köder in bestimmten
Situationen oder bei anderen Zielfischen nicht ihre Berechtigung haben. 
|evil:
Eine noch nicht zur Sprache gekommende Variante sind life-like Squids z.B.
vom ebay- shop Zip- Bait Lures. Die haben sehr echt aussehende Squids,
die nicht so nach Kinderbadewannenspielzeug aussehen, wie der ganze Katalogschrott,
der für Norwegen empfohlen wird. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Ködern ?
Für diese Köder spricht das gute Sehvermögen der Tune und die gute Tarnung
der großen Haken, obwohl die Sichtbarkeit der Haken bei Tunen keine Rolle spielen soll.
Ich würde die Dinger mit zwei Ruten und Daisychain fischen, eventuell auch
green love machine, einfach damit schön viel Zeugs das Boot "verfolgt".
Wenn das Nichts wird, würde ich die Squidjigs auspacken und mit gefangenen
Squids chuming.:r Eventuell mit gefangenen Livebait anködern. 
Wahrscheinlich wird's genau das werden, weil hier kaum Jemand Preis geben
will oder kann, wie große YFT gefangen werden. Ich kann jedenfalls nicht verstehen,
warum es über den Fang große Tunfische so wenig Wissen gibt.  

Nichts für ungut, aber vielleicht habt
Ihr die Tune, mit den Ihr Euch ablichten lasst,
gar nicht selbst gefangen, oder ? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Alleshoffer


----------



## serviola (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Huge Yellowfin-Tuna auf Kunstköder (Kühe angeln)*

Liebr Hoffer,

du gibst dir ja schon selbst viele Antworten, da du uns in deine Überlegungen mit einbeziehst. Das Fischen mit zwei Ruten schränkt die Attraktivität natürlich etwas ein. 

Sofern sich die Erfahrung mit meinen Bf übertragen lässt, hier ein paar Anmerkungen.

Eine Squidchain mit größerem Lure als Abschluss ist natürlich ein feine Sache. Die Squids von Tsunami sind eine gute Qualität. Ich fische welche von Charbait.com, es dürfte sich um vergleichbare Silikonsquids handeln. Auch sehr gut mit Einzelhaken und Kalamarstreifen bestückt. Als Abschlusslure kommt die aktuelle Farbe des Tages / Monats in Frage.

Wenn es denn schon schleppen sein soll, dann würde ich dem Islander Islander flasher in Verbindung mit einer Makrele die grössten Chancen einräumen. Und bitte nicht an der Grösse der Makrele sparen. Hood la hod ist auch sehr gut für grosse Ballyhos

Zu der Sichtbarkeit, der Haken in Relation zur Gesamtgrösse des Lures spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle, es sei denn der Haken ist grösser als der Lure. Das ist meine Erfahrung aus dem Thunspinning.
BFT sehen den Unterschied zwischen einem FC und sehr gutem Mono, besonders wenn die Präsentation langsam erfolgt.

Eine sehr gute Variante ist die Präsentation eines Livebait in 20-30 m Abstand zum Boot. Das aus der Erfahrung heraus gesagt, dass der Fang der Kühe mit Chumming am Erfolgreichsten ist, und die Fänge auf Kunstköder bei Fischen > 50 kg eher ein glücklicher Zufall ist.

Eine guter Rat ist es auch, sich wie üblich die Baitfische welche gerade aufgebracht werden, sehr genau zu betrachten, und danach in die Trickkiste zu greifen. So hatte ich vor nicht langer Zeit das Problem, dass die Fische sich über Monate nur auf sehr kleine Anchoas mit 4 cm Länge eingefressen hatten. Du konntest Kopstände machen, der Knoten platze erst, als ich mir einen Spinköder mit ähnlicher Grösse und Sinkgeschwindigkeit gebastelt hatte. Danach knallte es bei jedem Wurf, das einzige Problem war, das Teil auf Distanz zu bringen.

LG
Serviola


----------



## serviola (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Huge Yellowfin-Tuna auf Kunstköder (Kühe angeln)*

Noch eine Anmerkung. 
Auf den Long Range Booten wird, wenn diese den Fischgrund erreicht haben, ebenso angefüttert. Und zwar ziemlich heftig und fortwährend. Du kannst dann so ziemlich alles ins Wasser werfen und Bisse haben.


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Huge Yellowfin-Tuna auf Kunstköder (Kühe angeln)*

Hi Bigtunahoffer,wie meine Vorredner schon erwähnt haben empfehle ich dir die erste Ausgabe des Magazins Angeln und Reisen in dem du einen Artikel über unsere Reise vor 3 Jahren nach Puerto Vallarta findest anlässlich der wir in 5 Tagen mit Captain Josh Temple zahlreiche Yellowfins von 50 - 285 Pfund gefangen haben und 3 ´´Cows´´deutlich über 200 Pfund nach bis zu 2 Stunden Fight am 130 Lbs.Stand Up Tackle verloren haben .Hierzu kann ich dir auch den von mir gedrehten Video ´´Stand Up and Fight ´´empfehlen den du bei unserem neuen Magazin Global Game Angler ( WWW.globalangler.net )bestellen kannst.Wir haben damals mit bis zu 12 Pfund schweren lebendigen Skipjack Tunas ( Trolling mit ca.2-3 Knoten ) und mit life Cabalitos am Kite gefangen .Das Kitefischen ist mitnichten eine Commercial Fisher Technik sondern in Florida und Mexiko eine der beliebtesten Methoden für Recreational Fishermen auf Sail und Tuna  !! Wir haben sogar einen ca.150 Pfund YF auf Cabalito am Drachen gefangen während in der Nähe der ´´Feeding Frenzy´´abging.Kumpels haben im vergangenen Jahr auf den Andamanen zahlreiche YF´s in der 50 Pound Range auf Popper gefangen !! Ich selbst habe auf Cabo Verde 2 100 Pound YF´s auf Marlin Lures und auf Yozuri Bonita gefangen,du siehst also das es mit Kunstköder auch sehr gut funktionieren kann.

Tight Lines Jan |wavey:


----------



## Marlin1 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Huge Yellowfin-Tuna auf Kunstköder (Kühe angeln)*

Hallo Thunahoffer,

jetzt gibt es mehr tipps als du umsetzen kannst. #h

Also Jan als Cow Spezi hat natürlich recht. Aber Kunstköderschleppen auf YFT geht natürlich und sogar gut.
Die 2 Ruten Methode ist dafür perfekt. Aber den ganzen Schrott
den du als Köder fotografiert hast, wirfst du am besten ohne anzubinden Überbord, wen du wirklich Cows fangen willst.
Allermindstens versiehst du aber alles mit erstklassigen Einzelhaken, sonst hast du gar keine Chance,

Cows sind allerdings ein gewaltiger Anspruch, mein lieber Mann, wo und wann willst du denn überhaupt darauf fischen ?

Wenn du nur zwei Ruten schleppen kannst, vermute ich stark, das du keine Outrigger zur Verfügung hast, was deine Chancen stark einschränkt, weil du zuviel Schnur im Wasser hast und sei dir absolut sicher Thune sehen alles !!

1. müßen die großen YFT überhaupt gerade durchziehen, sonst bringt dir die Schlepperei übehaupt nichts.

2. UNBEDINGT FC Vorfach und zwar lang, oder gleich zuhause 
bleiben.

3. Die Köder 200 Meter (ich meine 200 Meter) das ist eine drittel Rollenfüllung hinter dem Boot führen.

4. Nur Einzelköder, relativ kleine 15 - 18 cm lange braune oder honigfarbene Kalmarköder mit KLEINEN erstklassigen rasiermesserscharf geschliffenen Haken.

Das in dem großen, großen Meer zu schleppen ohne Fische zu sehen ist schon hart. |rolleyes

Aber wer Cows fangen will, muß auch vorher schon leiden.
Aber sei froh wenn du irgendeinen schönen Fisch fängst, eine
YFCow ist normalerweise die Krönung einer Anglerkariere und wird nicht mal so nebenher gefangen.

Noch Fragen ?? |supergri

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Mantafahrer (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Huge Yellowfin-Tuna auf Kunstköder (Kühe angeln)*

Mit dem Braid Marauder werden auf den LR- Schiffen regelmäßig große YFTs gefangen. Beim Drill eines 150pfünders auf Braid war ich selbst Zeuge.


----------

